# Instagram Help



## jujugoboom

I use the advanced camera for instagram on droid x. It used to not make the annoying shutter sound but it just started recently. How do i stop the annoying shutter sound instagrams advanced camera?


----------



## jujugoboom

So nobody else has this problem?


----------



## PappaFloyd

I don't use Instagram, I use ZoomFX Camera though and there is a setting in the camera app to silence the shutter sound, or change it. There may be no option to shut it off in Instagram though, I was reading something a while back about making it a no option to do that cuz off all the perv shots people take hah.


----------



## Goose306

PappaFloyd said:


> I don't use Instagram, I use ZoomFX Camera though and there is a setting in the camera app to silence the shutter sound, or change it. There may be no option to shut it off in Instagram though, I was reading something a while back about making it a no option to do that cuz off all the perv shots people take hah.


Its actually illegal in some areas for it to not make the sound. (For reasons as you described)

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP


----------



## jujugoboom

Well it used to not make the sound and now it does

Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


----------



## PappaFloyd

jujugoboom said:


> Well it used to not make the sound and now it does
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX using RootzWiki


Its just the law now man. Thank the pervs.. Cough loudly when you take a picture I guess eh? Hah

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## l0m31n

that shit is also buggy as hell :x I use ics camera its way faster and you can turn shutter sound off

Sent from my NEOGEO Pocket using Tapatalk 3 alpha


----------



## jujugoboom

I just use it during school and i cant take inspirational photos of my book during class if it makes a shutter sound...


----------



## Goose306

Its the law bro. I assume instagram probably updated to enforce shutter sounds. Its better safe rather than getting yourself sued for allowing it to be disabled.

That being said, have you tried disabling default shutter sounds in settings? Dunno if it works on all roms and cross-app but it may be worth a try.

Picture relevant.

Sent from my unthrottled Shadow AOKP!


----------

